# thoughts on new 09 fuji team for $1499



## Buzzy5055 (Aug 12, 2009)

Would appreciate any feedback/thoughts on an 09 Fuji Team for $1499. It's marked down from list of $2499 at performance bike. 105s with ultegra rear. 

was seriously considering the 09 roubaix comp until I saw this. Thanks - Scott


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Get the .....*

Team, it has better componets105/Ultegra vs Tiagra/105/Tektro/Sunrace on the Roubaix, also the Team is 20 speed the Roubaix is 18 speed. Got mine 2 weeks ago still getting it dialed in. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Azeke (Apr 2, 2008)

I would see if there is any further room for negotiation, while showing cash!!!


----------



## RadRabt (Aug 19, 2009)

Im absolutly loving mine. I am a MTBer and this is my first road bike but i love it. It is smooth, the components are great, its a fast bike and i get alot of compliments on it. Not a fan of the shimano 500 wheels though. Front wheel was out of true so i just replaced it with a Mavic Aksium Race and kept the shimano as a backup. Its kinda heavy but its bombproof which is what i need in Houston and the bladed spokes look hot. Ill replace the rear as when i get some better cash flow. Other than the wheels, i love this bike.


----------



## DaveFromWV (Jul 31, 2009)

I have an 07 and absolutely love it. I can't complain about any part of it, well maybe the seat. It isn't the most comfortable. But are there any REAL comfortable ones out there?

I am more of a recreation rider and I'm a poor student, so I haven't made any upgrades to mine yet. 

Have they improved the saddle on the 09's?


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

DaveFromWV said:


> I have an 07 and absolutely love it. I can't complain about any part of it, well maybe the seat. It isn't the most comfortable. But are there any REAL comfortable ones out there?
> 
> I am more of a recreation rider and I'm a poor student, so I haven't made any upgrades to mine yet.
> 
> Have they improved the saddle on the 09's?


Of course there are, go to an LBS with a good selection and find the one best for you.


----------



## mherm (Mar 5, 2009)

buy it, i've got an 06 Team have only upgraded the wheels to Mavic Aksiums. that's a really good price the running gear


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

It came down to the Team and the Roubaix Pro for me, I chose the Roubaix Pro. Anyway I could have had the Team for $999+tax, so there is wiggle room in that price, whether or not they want to play ball is on them. I love how stores use price marketing to give the appearance of a great deal... those bikes AFAIK sell for $1499 and below all the time. The Performance shops around here were selling them for around $1100 with some haggling. Have you ridden the bike yet?

I'm relatively happy with my Fuji bike, for the $$ I find it was an incredible value.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

Where can you get that bike for a grand?!?


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

It was a leftover from last year at Hudson Trail Outfitters. It is a small camping store chain here in the area AFAIK.


----------



## Nexx11 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was debating the Team at $1,499 or the Team Pro at $1,999 (from $2999 according to Performance) Both felt great on my test ride, but I haven't gone on a full fledged ride yet.

I decided on the Pro version since it was full Ultegra I see on their website it's marked at $2,350.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Haggle with them... you might be able to get the Pro for $1500, maybe less or maybe a little over. The worse they can say is no, but it looks like others in the review section have gotten the bike for around that number. I suppose the Pro is a worthy purchase over the regular Team... better wheels, OEM tires, carbon steerer, more Ultegra/105 bits in the drivetrain, etc. It is not a full Ultegra bike, but the components are plenty good.


----------



## Nexx11 (Aug 23, 2009)

You're right, it's not full Ultegra my oversight. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone know the difference in the frames (if any) between Fuji Team and Fuji Team Pro? Just curious. Good luck on your purchase. I recently acquired a brand new 2009 Fuji Team frame and cannot wait to have it built up so I can ride her.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

TheDarkAce said:


> Anyone know the difference in the frames (if any) between Fuji Team and Fuji Team Pro? Just curious. Good luck on your purchase. I recently acquired a brand new 2009 Fuji Team frame and cannot wait to have it built up so I can ride her.


The 2009 Team frame is the same as the Team Pro frame, the Team Pro has an all carbon fork while the Team has a carbon fork with a alloy steerer tube. Good luck

Rick


----------



## TheRadster (Mar 18, 2010)

Im new to the road bike scene. But I do have a few road bikes, they are VERY outdated though. I can get a 09 Fuji Team Pro for 1700 OTD, which isnt a bad deal I guess? But I dont want to open another line of credit right now to finance it, and already have an account with another LBS but they can only get Cannondale in the price range im looking at, and it would be a Carbon Six 6 with full 105. What would be the best option here?


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Having ridden the Canondale Six, I'd have to say that's where I'd go between the two. In fact if my pockets were deeper when I bought my bike my local dealer had a DuraAce outfitted Six they were willing to sell at a deep discount but I was trying not to spend over a $1K. Ride the bikes and see what you think.


----------



## Nexx11 (Aug 23, 2009)

I ended up grabbing the '09 Fuji Team Pro for $1,650, and so far it's a great bike!*
I do wish it had a compact crank though.

*disclaimer--my own ridiculous opinion ;-) 


I'll probably get a better wheelset for events, but the Mavic Aksium wheels that come with it are OK for training.

I did test ride the '09 Cannondale Six 5, it was a 105 setup with Ultegra rear, I thought it was a good bike, and did almost purchase it. On paper the Six was at least a pound heavier and I think I would have been upgrading some of the components sooner than later with than with the Team Pro.

I suppose it depends on what kind of deal you can get for either.


----------



## carbonROD (Mar 29, 2010)

Just picked up a '09 Fuji Team myself for a sweet deal. Sale price of $1250 minus an additional 10% from Performance. Additionally, their club program enables 10% of the sales price to be spent on accessories. Perfect opportunity! Good luck!


----------

